# Canine leishmaniosis



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've just added this map to the pets section of the *FAQs & useful info *thread


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I've just added this map to the pets section of the *FAQs & useful info *thread


Are you sure you have xabia???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Are you sure you have xabia???


you made me check - but yes 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...in/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html#post467492

unless there's some reason you can't see the picture?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> you made me check - but yes
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...in/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html#post467492
> 
> unless there's some reason you can't see the picture?


Well, it's probably just my computer, but I can't see anything in your post here, nor in the FAQ, I mean not even a link. As I say, it's probably just this computer...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, it's probably just my computer, but I can't see anything in your post here, nor in the FAQ, I mean not even a link. As I say, it's probably just this computer...


No one else can see it either .... I'll go and check the FAQ

... nope, don't work there neither !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> No one else can see it either .... I'll go and check the FAQ
> 
> ... nope, don't work there neither !


can you see this?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> can you see this?


Yes!

Not sure I understand it, but that's a different problem altogether!!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes!
> 
> Not sure I understand it, but that's a different problem altogether!!


Marvellous.

Basically, in this part of Spain (South and East), our dogs are in grave danger of getting the problem.

Summary; - make sure your dogs have up-to-date collars!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Marvellous.
> 
> Basically, in this part of Spain (South and East), our dogs are in grave danger of getting the problem.
> 
> Summary; - make sure your dogs have up-to-date collars!


But it's in Madrid too and has been for years - at least 20! My husband had to take a friend's dog to be put down as they were too upset and in those days there were no drugs to help. I also know of a dog that lived for many years with the disease although he had to take medication.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Marvellous.
> 
> Basically, in this part of Spain (South and East), our dogs are in grave danger of getting the problem.
> 
> Summary; - make sure your dogs have up-to-date collars!


But it's in Madrid too and has been for years - at least 20! My husband had to take a friend's dog to be put down as they were too upset and in those days there were no drugs to help. I also know of a dog that lived for many years with the disease although he had to take medication.
So, what does enzootic mean? Disease has hit here???


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But it's in Madrid too and has been for years - at least 20! My husband had to take a friend's dog to be put down as they were too upset and in those days there were no drugs to help. I also know of a dog that lived for many years with the disease although he had to take medication.
> So, what does enzootic mean? Disease has hit here???


Without looking it up, I think enzootic means it's here and here to stay. Much like endemic.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

xabiachica said:


>


Thank you for making this more known. It is a horrifically sad death for an infected dog. Anyone coming here or is here already that has companion animals (dogs) needs to know about this.


----------



## spinfastr (Oct 8, 2012)

Found a link with more information and a very good map, talks about treatment


CVBD - Home


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok guys - forget about treatment for leishmanosis - that's only for when your pet has got it - PREVENTION is what you need.

Forget also about collars such as Scalibor since they contain an insecticide to which many animals are allergic. The only solution is vaccination and regular annual boosters.

This is a subject on the Portugal forums which you might also like to take a look at from time to time since animal problems do not pay much attention to administrative borders and both PT and ES are parts of the same Iberian Peninsula.

Here is the Portuguese thread:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...-leishmanosis-other-pet-nasties-new-post.html

Mods any chance of putting a permanent link in the FAQ to the PT thread which seems to be more active.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So, what does enzootic mean?


Enzootic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## windwalker (Dec 21, 2009)

How do holistic vets in Spain and Portugal prevent and treat leshmaniosis?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Ok guys - forget about treatment for leishmanosis - that's only for when your pet has got it - PREVENTION is what you need.
> 
> Forget also about collars such as Scalibor since they contain an insecticide to which many animals are allergic. The only solution is vaccination and regular annual boosters.
> 
> ...


I don't think vaccine has been proven yet, has it, even though it's recommended by a lot of vets?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't think vaccine has been proven yet, has it, even though it's recommended by a lot of vets?


Yes - Approved 2011. Ours were vaccinated last year and are now due their boosters. All dogs ought to be vaccinated by now since this is the sandfly seasonand they are the primary cause of infection although if your dogs go near infected ones, fleas can transmit it between dogs.


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

The vaccine is only about 80% effective so you need to use either the scalibor or the advantix too. Our vet said only to vaccinate if you are committed to supplement the vaccine. 

Our new boy who we adopted from the shelter who had leishmania when we got him cannot have the vaccine but now has the scalibor. Once he is able we will supplement the scalibor with the sdvantix. He has had many many problems since we got him, mostly related to the leishmania, but I think he has now at last turned the corner and is a happy quite healthy boy. Having seen what he has had to endure, not to mention the 1000's of euros we have had to spend on him, you must do everything you can to prevent this terrible condition. Scalibor is much cheaper to buy in the uk and have them sent over.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Yes - Approved 2011. Ours were vaccinated last year and are now due their boosters. All dogs ought to be vaccinated by now since this is the sandfly seasonand they are the primary cause of infection although if your dogs go near infected ones, fleas can transmit it between dogs.


As I understand it it's on the market, but not 100% tested, approved nor effective
Look at this from Feb 2013

_Leishmaniasis symptoms include breathing difficulty, skin sores, blocked nose, diarrhea, fever, vomiting and fatigue. Current treatment strategies include the use of various drugs. There is currently no effective single vaccine._

EU funding leishmaniasis vaccine | Vaccine News Daily


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

When it was introduced last year they could only give it a rating of 80% effective as at that time as there were limited figures, it was a brand new vaccine. As time goes by the figures will be more accurate. But as dog owners living in an affected area, if it helps your dogs chances and you can afford it, why not? Like I said, living with a dog with leishmania makes me even more aware that anything you can do to prevent it is worth it.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

windwalker said:


> How do holistic vets in Spain and Portugal prevent and treat leshmaniosis?


Probably by ethnic dancing rituals, chakra massage and angel therapy.

Oh... and crystals.


----------

